# Real Spear vs. clone



## harada77

*- Always Real SPEAR is left :naughty: -*​ 






kaidomain saidtype 2 anodizing... look quite good~​ 





Look like same...​ 


 


 


 
Why no o-ring on top??? ​ 





Real SPEAR's SMO Reflector is better...​ 


 


 


 
SPEAR clon is reverse clicky...​ 


 
Build quality is good But Some minor finishing flaws...​ 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 
This light is good value for the money...
But it's not original~ ​


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

Man, all these counterfeits being made everyday really pisses me off!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LukeA

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

Interesting that the copy looks like it throws a slightly tighter spot. 

It's a shame they copied it, but at least they did a good job. This one is even closer than the DX Tiablos. 

Now I think that we will have to be skeptical any brand-name light from DX/KD because the counterfeiters have gotten so good (or use the original facility illicitly.)


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



LukeA said:


> Interesting that the copy looks like it throws a slightly tighter spot.
> 
> It's a shame they copied it, but at least they did a good job. This one is even closer than the DX Tiablos.
> 
> Now I think that we will have to be skeptical any brand-name light from DX/KD because the counterfeiters have gotten so good (or use the original facility illicitly.)


 




> It's a shame they copied it, but at least they did a good job.


 
That's still not an excuse to forgive this disgraceful and dishonest business practice. :thumbsdow

I don't care how good it is, cloning is just wrong.


----------



## applevision

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

Wow!

That's quite a copy! It's so good that I wonder if it is almost within unit-to-unit variability. From the pics, it's pretty hard to tell which is which. 

I wonder if it comes from the same factory?


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



applevision said:


> I wonder if it comes from the same factory?



Looking on the images I'm pretty sure that it must be from the same factory. Only visible difference is the driver.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



jirik_cz said:


> Looking on the images I'm pretty sure that it must be from the same factory. Only visible difference is the driver.


 
Maybe they are built using stolen parts from the orginal factory? You can be pretty sure somebody is getting ripped-off in this whole process, and hard-working people are getting hurt... I'd like to know what Edgetac/Nitecore has to say about this...


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

thanks for posting...


----------



## Flic

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Man, all these counterfeits being made everyday really pisses me off!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



+1


----------



## EngrPaul

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

Edgetac, 

While you're here reading this thread:

*When are you going to make smooth reflector available for us to buy? *
*Ever?*


----------



## StefanFS

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

Nice photos.

I also got mine today. It's probably from the factory that made the original run of Spear lights. EdgeTac/NitCore etc. dropped the design from what I presume a too low profit margin. It's very possible that the design were sold or taken over by the factory. The only differences I can see are two fewer o-rings, that the switch is reverse and that the driver is an 1050 mA AMC7135 2 level. Really good quality and finish, perfect reflector and a coated 3 mm glass lens. The driver is good quality, but it has a slightly weaker output and regulation on 18650 than the original driver that had 1200 mA and flat regulation. I use the same 2 level driver in my modding builds, mainly Maglites. Output is 25% less with this driver, but it's really easy to unscrew the pill and change the driver to something more powerful.

/Stefan


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

Curious...
Does this light really emit THAT much heat from the reflector/heatsink/bezel assembly? Just looking at how all the parts stack together, there doesn't appear to be much of a thermal path between the pill and the shiny heatsink in the bezel.


----------



## EngrPaul

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

All the heat goes to the body, very little to the reflector. It's there for show. (And I like it)


----------



## harada77

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



StefanFS said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> I also got mine today. It's probably from the factory that made the original run of Spear lights. EdgeTac/NitCore etc. dropped the design from what I presume a too low profit margin. It's very possible that the design were sold or taken over by the factory. The only differences I can see are two fewer o-rings, that the switch is reverse and that the driver is an 1050 mA AMC7135 2 level. Really good quality and finish, perfect reflector and a coated 3 mm glass lens. The driver is good quality, but it has a slightly weaker output and regulation on 18650 than the original driver that had 1200 mA and flat regulation. I use the same 2 level driver in my modding builds, mainly Maglites. Output is 25% less with this driver, but it's really easy to unscrew the pill and change the driver to something more powerful.
> 
> /Stefan


 
Can I use 2 x CR123 or 18650 only? Kai said it's Direct Drive... :shakehead


----------



## LukeA

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



StefanFS said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> I also got mine today. It's probably from the factory that made the original run of Spear lights. EdgeTac/NitCore etc. dropped the design from what I presume a too low profit margin. It's very possible that the design were sold or taken over by the factory. The only differences I can see are two fewer o-rings, that the switch is reverse and that the driver is an 1050 mA AMC7135 2 level. Really good quality and finish, perfect reflector and a coated 3 mm glass lens. The driver is good quality, but it has a slightly weaker output and regulation on 18650 than the original driver that had 1200 mA and flat regulation. I use the same 2 level driver in my modding builds, mainly Maglites. Output is 25% less with this driver, but it's really easy to unscrew the pill and change the driver to something more powerful.
> 
> /Stefan



I believe you could also add another 7135 chip on top of an existing one. I have a board that came stock like that. It wouldn't give flatter regulation, but it would net 350mA more. 

Not that I'm condoning the purchase of counterfeit products.


----------



## j2kei

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

i think this is great in a way. i love the body design of the spear, it looks so kool. thing is, even though its a clone, its still expensive


----------



## StefanFS

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



j2kei said:


> i think this is great in a way. i love the body design of the spear, it looks so kool. thing is, even though its a clone, its still expensive


 
Considering what you get for $48 it's not a bad deal. Mine has a finish that matches the Spear, I also prefer the reverse switch which probably will last a lot longer than the forward one. I think this is a good candidate for a little CREE MC-E magic.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

Promotion of counterfeit item prohibited - thread closed.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

Following representations, I'm re-opening this. My use of the word counterfeit above was incorrect, as this item appears to be a no-name clone, which is a different matter, as it does not purport to be something it isn't. 

The principal reason for the original closure of the thread was on grounds of advertising, although I did not make that sufficiently clear. The debate on the relative merits of the 2 versions of the light overrides that consideration for now, although that could change. We'll see how the thread goes.


----------



## Wattnot

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

Since the Spear is no longer available, it's really a moot point that it's a copy. I'm with the folks that are betting it's from the same factory and/or tooling.

At least you can still get that type of light and the copy looks like it throws farther too. Now if the Spear was still being made by Raidfire, then I agree it would be wrong to support that copy in any way.


----------



## lightmyway

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

At least KD disclosed that it is not the real thing,kudos for that.


----------



## csshih

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



Wattnot said:


> Since the Spear is no longer available, it's really a moot point that it's a copy. I'm with the folks that are betting it's from the same factory and/or tooling.
> 
> At least you can still get that type of light and the copy looks like it throws farther too. Now if the Spear was still being made by Raidfire, then I agree it would be wrong to support that copy in any way.



I completely agree with that.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

Looks like it would be a superb mod host. Drop in an R2/Q5-WC or Q2-5A, pair it with a high current/efficient driver, like DX:07882 and maybe a McClicky would fit in the switch pill. You could surpass/out throw the original in some ways with a little DIY power.


----------



## ernsanada

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



Wattnot said:


> Since the Spear is no longer available, it's really a moot point that it's a copy. I'm with the folks that are betting it's from the same factory and/or tooling.
> 
> At least you can still get that type of light and the copy looks like it throws farther too. Now if the Spear was still being made by Raidfire, then I agree it would be wrong to support that copy in any way.



It looks like the Raidfire Spear is still available. Go to Nitecore USA.com

It says it comes with a Textured Reflector, not sure if the SMO is included.


----------



## StefanFS

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



kramer5150 said:


> Looks like it would be a superb mod host. Drop in an R2/Q5-WC or Q2-5A, pair it with a high current/efficient driver, like DX:07882 and maybe a McClicky would fit in the switch pill. You could surpass/out throw the original in some ways with a little DIY power.


 
I put in a 7882 driver yesterday in the RQ pill. To do it you have to open up the top of the tube from 14 mm to 16 mm, to make room for the components on the backside of the driver. The switch pill is easy to mod, it's possible to take it apart.


----------



## ace0001a

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

Apparently DX just got their own Spear clone called the Piritlight SG-L8. Interesting name as you could play with the word and call just as well call it "Piratelight". Not sure of the quality of DX's version, but it's $15 cheaper than KD's Spear clone.


----------



## I came to the light...

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

Thanks for the review. The clone doesn't seem too bad - maybe even one of the best choices for a budget thrower. 

I personally don't mind the copying. They didn't label it as a spear, or try to pass it off as one. If you don't even bother to look beyond the shape of the flashlight when your buying it, I can't see why it would surprise you even if you got a 1/8 scale model.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

DX one is different. Kai has 100% clone, looks the same, feels the same (really good quality). DX copy is different, different design, probably worse quality.


----------



## ace0001a

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



phantom23 said:


> DX one is different. Kai has 100% clone, looks the same, feels the same (really good quality). DX copy is different, different design, probably worse quality.



Yeah, it looks that way...but if the DX one is at least on par quality-wise with the other flashlights they sell in that price range, it should still be a decent buy. I did order the KD version a week ago. Had I known about DX having one too, the cheap ******* in me might have ordered the DX one instead. Oh well...:shrug:


----------



## paulsl

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

That's what I'm thinking of too. My skills are non-existent but I may give it a shot.



kramer5150 said:


> Looks like it would be a superb mod host. Drop in an R2/Q5-WC or Q2-5A, pair it with a high current/efficient driver, like DX:07882 and maybe a McClicky would fit in the switch pill. You could surpass/out throw the original in some ways with a little DIY power.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

Does the RQ have flat regulation?

Would be nice to mod it with a R2+1200mah driver.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

As far I know it has AMC7135 based circuit so it is flat as long as battery is fresh and than drops gradually.


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

People are saying they're identical, but look where the (+) sign is. That part looks wider, and the knurled section smaller on one (the original) than the other. Maybe it's just me. Otherwise, it does look uncannily similar.


----------



## ace0001a

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



StefanFS said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> I also got mine today. It's probably from the factory that made the original run of Spear lights. EdgeTac/NitCore etc. dropped the design from what I presume a too low profit margin. It's very possible that the design were sold or taken over by the factory. The only differences I can see are two fewer o-rings, that the switch is reverse and that the driver is an 1050 mA AMC7135 2 level. Really good quality and finish, perfect reflector and a coated 3 mm glass lens. The driver is good quality, but it has a slightly weaker output and regulation on 18650 than the original driver that had 1200 mA and flat regulation. I use the same 2 level driver in my modding builds, mainly Maglites. Output is 25% less with this driver, but it's really easy to unscrew the pill and change the driver to something more powerful.
> 
> /Stefan



Looking at the pictures, it does appear that there are minor dimensional/physical differences. I got my KD RQ flashlight yesterday and I must say it's quality is among the better if not best of the many inexpensive and/or cloned flashlights out of China. Now all it needs is a driver upgrade (and emitter swap if you so desire) and you've got one heck of an inexpensive, fairly good quality flashlight. Also now that DX has got their version, I would tend to believe the notion of the design and/or manufacturing process being sold off.


----------



## Magichunter

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

My Kaidomain Spear Clone was delivered today after spending a week lost in US customs. I must say that I am extremely impressed; it needed some Nyogel but otherwise the fit and finish are flawless and it's beam is almost as intense and perfect as my Dereelight DBS V2. 

I must say that this was a very, very good purchase and outstanding value at $45 shipped.


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



Magichunter said:


> My Kaidomain Spear Clone was delivered today after spending a week lost in US customs. I must say that I am extremely impressed; it needed some Nyogel but otherwise the fit and finish are flawless and it's beam is almost as intense and perfect as my Dereelight DBS V2.
> 
> I must say that this was a very, very good purchase and outstanding value at $45 shipped.



Would you be so kind as to post some long range outdoor beamshots of the Spear Clone and your DBS V2????????????

Thanks!


----------



## Haz

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

Not a bad job for the clone, considering how well they copied it!, they should just created their own identity by creating something unique to their own design


----------



## ace0001a

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



Haz said:


> Not a bad job for the clone, considering how well they copied it!, they should just created their own identity by creating something unique to their own design



There still seems to be a few places online where you could still buy an original Spear, but for around $120. This good Spear clone simply makes this design affordable for those of us too cheap to shell out the $120 for an actual one I guess. I got one and I really like it...it's definitely one of the better "cheap" flashlights I've purchased in a while. I plan on swapping out the circuit in mines too.


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

HI

Has any one bought the Piritlight SG-L8 from Dx yet? KD claim their one are more better in materials and functions. From KD's site it states that HaII and DX not sure but i assumed its the same.

For those who bought from Dx can you please post come picture of the parts?.

If they all the same then i dont understand the high price?


----------



## kwarwick

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I noticed that KD just listed an *OP Aluminum Reflector 41.7*38.8mm For P7* that looks suspiciously like a drop in replacement for this light, complete with fins and groves for o-rings. Not sure if moding the RQ light with a P7 would be worthwhile, but it raises interesting possibilities.


----------



## divine

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

My DBS clone came in last week, it is pretty close to the real DBS.

Thank you for this review. 

*edit*

I would like to see some runtime graphs. I doubt the regulation will be tabletop like the Spears.


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

If you dont mind, could you please post some picture of all the parts. Have you test with the DBS v2 reflector if that would fit on the clone?


----------



## divine

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

The DBS clone is not interchangeable. I tried to put the tailcap from the dbs on the clone, and it is completely the wrong size. The clone does not copy the most important part of the DBS. A pill does not screw into the reflector, the metal ring around the cree LED slides into the reflector to line things up.


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*



ernsanada said:


> It looks like the Raidfire Spear is still available. Go to Nitecore USA.com
> 
> It says it comes with a Textured Reflector, not sure if the SMO is included.



So does the KD version come with the Smooth or the Orange Peel? The OP's pictures show a smooth in the RQ.....

Can anyone else verify? 

Also does anyone have the DX version yet to post pictures?


----------



## MS3

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

My RQ from KD has a smooth reflector.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

DX also has the MC-E version of their Q5 Cree spear clone.

hmm.. the last two recent posts were deleted?


----------



## DM51

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

The thread has gone way off-topic, and some fluff/advertising/shill posts have been deleted.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I see KD is offering a Spear clone with a MC-E emittor.But it runs on one single 18650.Can you run the MC-E to its full potential at that voltage?http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=6573


----------



## pepko

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



DM51 said:


> The thread has gone way off-topic, and some fluff/advertising/shill posts have been deleted.



why ???


I need all information about new SPEAR's clones ...


----------



## DM51

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*




DM51 said:


> … some fluff/advertising/shill posts have been deleted.





pepko said:


> why ???


Because they were fluff/advertising/shill posts.




pepko said:


> I need all information about new SPEAR's clones


If you need information about these items because you want to buy them, I suggest you visit the KD or DX websites.

If on the other hand you want to *avoid* buying such items, then I would suggest you do *not* visit the KD or DX websites.


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I have the RQ on its way here. Should arrive this week if it doesn't get held up somewhere. I will post comparison pictures with my Eagle 8w and beamshots.


----------



## underconstruction

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I'm thinking about picking up one of these. I am torn between this and the dbs clone at DX. Which one do you guys recommend?


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

there are some good and the bad things for fake spear :

*Good:* The pill look amost like the real spear and it does alot of heat transfering to the body. Therefore this baby has alot of protential for moding to squeeze more juice out.

I've also tried the forward clicky switch from the real spear on the fake spear which fit in perfectly. I guess it's made from the same manufacture




*Bad:* fake spear reflector is not quality as the real spear which has a lot of ringing around the hot spot. I tried to swap the real spear's reflector (SMO) over the fake spear. The beam now become more focus and less ringy.

Stock driver is garbage, so I swap them with 1.4 A driver. this baby pump out alot of juice. In term of long distance throw it is close to DBS v2 over 300+ meters but the hot spot size is huge for fake spear where as the DBS v2's hot spot is tighter hence the reflector is smaller for fake spear.

So as a principle i like fake spear as it fit my pocket well everywhere i go and it has nice construction. This light will perform alittle bit better if you mod them with a good driver. Im sorry i dont have any lux meter but based on real beam shot and my eye:sick2:.

I will invest in to a lux meter soon so i can do proper reading

Underconstruction: U might want to consider the DX's clone spear, they have it for $30. which save you $15.


----------



## underconstruction

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I like the modular design of the dbs clone, however I doubt it would provide the heat transfer required for a quad die emitter, which would be the only reason id use the modular features. Can anyone comment on the dbs clone's heat sinking ability or how it compares to that of the spear? DX clone: SKU 13268


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



YourTime said:


> Stock driver is garbage, so I swap them with 1.4 A driver. this baby pump out alot of juice.



So which driver did you purchase and from where? Have a link?


----------



## StefanFS

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

The stock driver does what it is supposed to do, deliver ~1A to the led as long as the battery can supply a voltage higher than the emitter vf, after that it's direct drive. It's a basic 1A AMC7135 based 2 level driver. With a bit of work it's possible to swap the driver to any efficient 17mm boost driver etc. that are available. I used what is known as sku 7882 from DX which I also modded to one level. When using the 7882 the battery tube needs to be opened up a bit with a reamer to make room for the components on the backside of the driver. With the latest version of the 7882 driver it's possible to up the output considerably at the cost of higher battery draw and less runtime. A FluPIC will also work well enough with an 18650 cell unless the flat regulation of the 7882 is preferred.


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Hi Stefan

I know you always prefer the 7882 driver over the AMC7135. I found that the driver 7882 produce much more heat than AMC7135 at the same current level.

So is there any advantage for 7882?


----------



## StefanFS

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



YourTime said:


> Hi Stefan
> 
> I know you always prefer the 7882 driver over the AMC7135. I found that the driver 7882 produce much more heat than AMC7135 at the same current level.
> 
> So is there any advantage for 7882?


 
There are different versions of the 7882 driver available. The current build is good, but it's also a question of not tuning it too high, it will get really hot when driving an Cree Q5/R2 over 1.4A. I use it at max around 1.3A to the emitter, which is a good compromise of high output and reasonable runtime on one 18650 cell. It's a voltage booster (and or constant current regulator?) so it will warm up a bit over time, but so will a lot of drivers. I prefer different drivers for different applications, the 7882 is good with one AA or one LiION for me, the AMC7135 are suitable for different SSC P7/Cree MC-E driver sandwiches.


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



StefanFS said:


> The stock driver does what it is supposed to do, deliver ~1A to the led as long as the battery can supply a voltage higher than the emitter vf, after that it's direct drive. It's a basic 1A AMC7135 based 2 level driver. With a bit of work it's possible to swap the driver to any efficient 17mm boost driver etc. that are available. I used what is known as sku 7882 from DX which I also modded to one level. When using the 7882 the battery tube needs to be opened up a bit with a reamer to make room for the components on the backside of the driver. With the latest version of the 7882 driver it's possible to up the output considerably at the cost of higher battery draw and less runtime. A FluPIC will also work well enough with an 18650 cell unless the flat regulation of the 7882 is preferred.



You lost me with the FluPIC. I am not a modder, but I could probably do it.

Is there any soldering that has to occur when swapping drivers? And maybe you have pictures of your mod so we can see? 

Just trying to make this clone even better! I would enjoy the single stage and at 1.3a as well.


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

now they have it with the mce k bin at kd ,, for the same price , its 2 mode and now i have to try that light out, lol 

how hot do u think that baby will get ? lol

i will let u know soon as i get it 

madi05


----------



## underconstruction

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

the mc-e model isn't the same as the q5 one. There are differences in the body. I'm assuming it is the same cheaper one that DX sells.


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



YourTime said:


> there are some good and the bad things for fake spear :
> 
> *Good:* The pill look amost like the real spear and it does alot of heat transfering to the body. Therefore this baby has alot of protential for moding to squeeze more juice out.
> 
> I've also tried the forward clicky switch from the real spear on the fake spear which fit in perfectly. I guess it's made from the same manufacture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bad:* fake spear reflector is not quality as the real spear which has a lot of ringing around the hot spot. I tried to swap the real spear's reflector (SMO) over the fake spear. The beam now become more focus and less ringy.
> 
> Stock driver is garbage, so I swap them with 1.4 A driver. this baby pump out alot of juice. In term of long distance throw it is close to DBS v2 over 300+ meters but the hot spot size is huge for fake spear where as the DBS v2's hot spot is tighter hence the reflector is smaller for fake spear.
> 
> So as a principle i like fake spear as it fit my pocket well everywhere i go and it has nice construction. This light will perform alittle bit better if you mod them with a good driver. Im sorry i dont have any lux meter but based on real beam shot and my eye:sick2:.
> 
> I will invest in to a lux meter soon so i can do proper reading
> 
> Underconstruction: U might want to consider the DX's clone spear, they have it for $30. which save you $15.


 
Yourtime, Do you have the KD or the DX version of the Spear?

Also, can anyone verify that the lux readings are similar between the clone and the real? Thanks.:wave:


Edit: I see that KD has the RQ for $39.99 now......but only till the end of the month. Less than 30 pieces left.


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



underconstruction said:


> the mc-e model isn't the same as the q5 one. There are differences in the body. I'm assuming it is the same cheaper one that DX sells.



HI, yeah i thought it was just a bit different( but really the same body with minor changes) , which makes it not really a clone imo, but it looks it has the same build qualitys imo,, and it has the more expensive and brighter mce and the cool holes on the side which attracts me to the spear , hek it could be better all around , lol at that price i had to see how it holds up with heat, if it does as good as it looks then it should be a keeper , i will have a modded p7 2c maglite and modded mce 2c maglite to compare it with ,, we will see in a couople of weeks i suppose, lol

madi05


----------



## StefanFS

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



Ryanrpm said:


> You lost me with the FluPIC. I am not a modder, but I could probably do it.
> 
> Is there any soldering that has to occur when swapping drivers? And maybe you have pictures of your mod so we can see?
> 
> Just trying to make this clone even better! I would enjoy the single stage and at 1.3a as well.


 

I have posted some pointers on how to change the driver in these lights here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/218819


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Hi Stefan, today i finally gathered all my parts u and Alex talked to me about, so soon i will be doing my mag mods ,, i just wanted to thank u since i saw u here 

madi05


----------



## underconstruction

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

madi05 - 
please post some pics of the light when you get it. 

Also, anyone who has the DX spear clone please post some pics.


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Im like u love this stuff, so dont u worry i will take pics of it all together,, i have actually 4 flashlights to take pics of mods im doing and 1 p7 2 mce and lf3xt ,, lol i think i got crazy over these things ,, the mce i just purchased was a new one that caught my eye , lol i did somemore picture comparisons, it really looks to be the same casing as the rq other than the plus and minuses righting and logo stuff , so we will see if it can take the heat at all , lol

madi05


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

also another thing that made me pull the trigger was the mce for a few bucks more and i like the logo beter MCE, lol(i know im goofy):wave:

madi05


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Mine came in today from KD. So I'll post a few comparison pics. 

I'm not going to show breakdown shots...those have already been done.

There is the T1, Eagle 8w, RQ:











Here you can see that it is a little taller than my Sunlite Eagle 8w.





And...a has a little larger outside diameter:



















Beamshots to follow......:thumbsup:


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Hmm now i have looked at those parts for some time 
As i see it the LED to get rid of the heat ,the heat has to go from the LED to the star ,then to the pill (brass :scowl then to the middle piece 
From the middle piece the heat can only get through the threads (anodized:scowl to the head ,,the non threaded part dont have any connection to the rest 

The pill has a grove cut into it :scowl: the only contact between the head and reflector is insulated :scowl::scowl::scowl: no heat transfer here 

If the grooved part was left solid and raised to make contact with the head .it would actually make sens with the finned reflector ,,but 

The only direct way for the heat to the air is the middle piece 

It looks good ,and for a Q 5i dont think it matters so much 

But why the hell did i just order a MC-E version 

Because i have bought a reflector from Kai that looks like the one in this light ,only is it listed for a P7 (bigger hole )
But when i did try it on a C2 MC-E it did really work fine 
except if the LED is perfect centered it has a slight donut 
But if you place the LED to the edge of the hole it makes a very nice beam with no donut + it has a small extra bright hot spot ,,much better than the C2 reflector 

dosnt make sens ,,but its true 

using the same reflector with a CREE (single die ) perfect centered it gives a nice beam with a hot spot 

Stefan you have modded one of these 
How much is the pill hollowed out ??
The C2 i have they have only left a millimeter between the LED/star and the room for the driver ,,not much left for heat transfer


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I have a few white wall beamshots here.

Comparing the RQ and the Eagle 8w.


----------



## GarageBoy

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I wonder if companies like EdgeTac can sue in China


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

unless it's patented or copyrighted there's no grounds for suit.


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Could someone who has the spear clone (RQ) form KD please measure the lens? It looks pretty stout from the pictures. I want to get a UCL one for mine. Thanks


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



Casebrius said:


> Could someone who has the spear clone (RQ) form KD please measure the lens? It looks pretty stout from the pictures. I want to get a UCL one for mine. Thanks




RQ light has the dimension almost/exactly same size as RaidSpear. You can put RaidSpear's part in RQ and it perfectly fit.

Im sure you can purchase lense from Raid Spear to put it on RQ. Try Message Wong.


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



YourTime said:


> RQ light has the dimension almost/exactly same size as RaidSpear. You can put RaidSpear's part in RQ and it perfectly fit.
> 
> Im sure you can purchase lense from Raid Spear to put it on RQ. Try Message Wong.


I have another source, just need the dimensions please.


----------



## StefanFS

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



Casebrius said:


> I have another source, just need the dimensions please.


 
The lens in my Spear was between 40.05 mm to 40.14 mm at the widest point and 3 mm thick. So 40 mm in diameter and 3 mm thick should fit.


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



StefanFS said:


> The lens in my Spear was between 40.05 mm to 40.14 mm at the widest point and 3 mm thick. So 40 mm in diameter and 3 mm thick should fit.


 I wonder if a 41.8 x 1.8 UCF would fit? Flashlightlens dot com only has that size even close. Are the Real Spear ones anti-reflective coated?


----------



## GarageBoy

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Guys think it's made in the same factory?


----------



## StefanFS

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



Casebrius said:


> I wonder if a 41.8 x 1.8 UCF would fit? Flashlightlens dot com only has that size even close. Are the Real Spear ones anti-reflective coated?


 
No way for that size to fit. Max would be around 40.10 mm. Thickness is less important so 1.8 or 3mm shouldn't matter much. I have some of the 41.8mm X 1.8mm and no, they do not fit my RQ.


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



StefanFS said:


> No way for that size to fit. Max would be around 40.10 mm. Thickness is less important so 1.8 or 3mm shouldn't matter much. I have some of the 41.8mm X 1.8mm and no, they do not fit my RQ.



 any idea where I can get one?


----------



## Greg G

*Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*

I have the Tiablo A9, the Deereelight DBS V3 R2, and an RX-1 (very bright for the money).........but have an itch for a Raidfire Spear.

They all are bright....but have different beamshapes. 

Will the Spear offer me anything I don't already have in my existing lights?

I think I want one just because of its looks. Hokey reason... I know. 

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## kaimaikid

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Ok - compared the clone with my Dereelight DBS V2 1s R5 and can say with the naked eye that the DBS has a slightly bigger hotspot and is only just slightly brighter when throwing. Both had freshly charged 18650s.

When I get time, I can post beamshots if they are wanted???

The clone appears to me to be well built and certainly well worth every cent that I paid for it.

cheers for now.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*

I'm thinking of buying one of the* Raidfire Spear* clones for the same reason.http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=5558


----------



## Tubor

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Well I'm glad I got the original at the discounted price!  It's still one of my favourite lights and I love the forward clicky and power. Now how to convert it to 3xAA? Hmmm (LOL)


----------



## StefanFS

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



Casebrius said:


> any idea where I can get one?


 
You could visit your local specialist glazier/framing shop and ask nicely for a qoute on a few lenses made from leftover museum quality framing glass with a multilayer AR coating. I did that for my Tiablo A9 and D-mini lenses last year. For about five-six lenses it came to slightly more than what Flashlightlens + international postage would have cost me. Not as nicely cut but still good work. Multicoated AR glass is used for a lot of things and it's more commonplace than most people realize..


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

ROTFLMAO 

I purchased the Q5 RQ light just a few days before the price drop (and subsequent MCE release)... one thing I don't recall anybody mentioning is the emitter is mobile on the pill, essentially floating on a bed of thermal paste (or it may just be mine) 


If you're stuck for a decent protected 18650 Li-Ion cell... you can also get by with a 17670 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*

Yeah I can understand your reasoning... I purchased KD's RQ (Spear Clone) too after seeing it for the first time I knew nothing would satisfy like owning one! :thumbsup:

The DBS isn't quite as pleasing to the eye IMHO


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



kaimaikid said:


> Ok - compared the clone with my Dereelight DBS V2 1s R5 and can say with the naked eye that the DBS has a slightly bigger hotspot and is only just slightly brighter when throwing. Both had freshly charged 18650s.
> 
> When I get time, I can post beamshots if they are wanted???
> 
> The clone appears to me to be well built and certainly well worth every cent that I paid for it.
> 
> cheers for now.



Absolutely! You know we want to see beamshots. I think that's always an unspoken request. 

DBS R5?? Do you mean R2 or Q5?


----------



## kaimaikid

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



Ryanrpm said:


> DBS R5?? Do you mean R2 or Q5?


 
Working too many hours with not enough sleep does that to you... :naughty:


----------



## Greg G

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*

If I buy one I want the _original_. 

No offense.


----------



## underconstruction

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*

I'm thinking about it too. I am torn between the raidfire clone and the dbs clone.


----------



## Jarl

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*


----------



## Greg G

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*



[email protected] said:


> The DBS isn't quite as pleasing to the eye IMHO



I think the DBS looks great, and it feels great in my hand. :devil:

I'm not buying a clone. Not knocking those that do either. 

I was just wondering what the beam difference was between the Tiabo A9, DBS, and Raidfire from someone that had compared all three side to side. Pics on the internet don't tell everything. 

I'm probably going to buy one anyway, as it appears subconciously I've started collecting 18650 throwers.:devil:


----------



## WadeF

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*

I have a DBS V2 and Raidfire Spear. I like the DBS much better. The Spear has a lower low, that's about it.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*



Greg G said:


> If I buy one I want the _original_.
> 
> No offense.


None taken 

However if I was going to drop $130 USD ($196 AUD) on a light... It'd have to be something with pedigree, I mean I hear Raidfire and it just reminds me so much of the swathe of name cloning products... Ultrafire, Superfire, Solarfire, Microfire etc. 

Good luck with chasing down one of the remaining originals... I believe 4sevens may still have some :thumbsup:


----------



## wbp

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*

Greg,

Where are you located? I have both, and I agree, I like the Spear as well as the DBS. Currently I have the MC-E pill in the DBS, so the Spear has become my "thrower".

The Spear puts out slightly less lumens than the DBS V2 with a 3SD Q5 pill, but it would be hard to actually see the difference. The Spear's hotspot is tight and it's a good thrower.

William


----------



## gswitter

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*



wbp said:


> The Spear's hotspot is tight and it's a good thrower.


...with the smooth reflector, which wasn't included/available with the last batch of Spears.

It's still a very nice light with the OP reflector, but if you want it for maximum throw, don't purchase one unless you're sure it comes with the smooth reflector.


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*



gswitter said:


> ...with the smooth reflector, which wasn't included/available with the last batch of Spears.
> 
> It's still a very nice light with the OP reflector, but if you want it for maximum throw, don't purchase one unless you're sure it comes with the smooth reflector.


 
And I beleive the 4sevens site has them with OP reflectors. Might send them an email to be sure.


----------



## Greg G

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*

I would definately want the smooth reflector version. I'm getting to where I don't mind a few artifacts.


----------



## powernoodle

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*

Which lights in this class are regulated? I have the Olight M20 Warrior Premium (which I like), which has a smaller reflector and presumably is less throwy. Is the Spear noticeably more throwy than the M20? I'd like to get one of these lights, but am just out of the loop on 'em.

thanks


----------



## electrothump

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*



Greg G said:


> I have the Tiablo A9, the Deereelight DBS V3 R2, and an RX-1 (very bright for the money).........but have an itch for a Raidfire Spear.
> 
> They all are bright....but have different beamshapes.
> 
> Will the Spear offer me anything I don't already have in my existing lights?
> 
> I think I want one just because of its looks. Hokey reason... I know.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg



Ha! Doesn't sound Hokey to me.

DN


----------



## LEDcandle

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*

I don't think these clones are really counterfeit nor illegally made. They look to be from the same factory, just branded and marketed differently. 

The differences are found in the reflector, light engine and switch. Not every new brand in the market has their own manufacturing capabilities, and what they do is to get OEM hosts and put their brand on it, with custom circuitry and other parts.

Pricing differs due to the custom parts, R&D, marketing and other costs that go into that light, even though they may share the same body.

It's a very common practice, also seen in the auto industry a lot. Many different brands of clutches or suspensions are actually made from the same factory, but with different specifications. 

DX and KD brands are usually the 'no-frills' versions with lower-end reflectors, circuitry and/or switches, but usuall cost less. If the QC matters to you, then I suggest going for properly 'branded' lights that provide support. 

If you just like the look and basic functions, then the no-frills version would work. 

In any case, these aren't bootleg ripoffs like some of the surefire clones out there. More like OEM stuff sold under different labels.


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

well for me wasnt that it looked like a spear, for me it was offered at kd with mce and two modes only high and low and , to be honest i like the kd better from the pictures, it looks more uniform ,, meaning the tailcap engravings and the body is a bit fatter looking and looks better imo,, also the fact that it isnt copied exactly like the rq was a seller for me as well ,, just a few small differences but with the cool see through holes to the reflector 

,, mine shipped a few days ago so soon i will tell u how it looks and lights up ,, i have q5 to compare to only so i am thinking this thing is going to blow them out of the door , lol

madi05


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

So madi05 how about those update shots, comparisons & your conclusion?


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

HI, i will soon as i get it ,, still waiting basically, lol i got the A1 UF the other day and the mce shipped right after that one so should be here anytime ,, here is the post i did about the A1 to entertain u till the MCE arrives ,, i will probably do the pics there as well, lol if i can 

heres the link im referring to 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/220063

madi05


----------



## waddup

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

just got back from a night time session with my new 'clone' and my damn fine jetbeam ibs 3.

im no expert, and this is a first impression, arrived at by standing in my local park for 10 minuets, with both lights, and shining them about the place, one at a time and side by side (and a bit up in the air), as far as i can see light, and 120 feet, 50 feet and a few distances in between.

Id say the jetbeam *almost* equals the clone at throw (clone can maybe put some light on an object 30-50 ft farther away (maybe) but were up to about 200 feet? by then, so how useful is the *dim* extra 30 feet.? 

jetbeam has a much smoother beam, no artifacts etc.

jetbeam has a fancy ui,

clone has high/low (low is quite low) smooth reflector.

i thought the clone would out throw the jbeam by 100 feet easy.

nope.

testament to the jetbeams excellent-ness of the hyped 'clone' posts?

either way, both great lights.

one at half the price of the other


----------



## Greg G

*Re: Thinking about a Raidfire Spear*



WadeF said:


> I have a DBS V2 and Raidfire Spear. I like the DBS much better. The Spear has a lower low, that's about it.



I've had my Spear from 4Sevens for about two weeks now. It fits in my pocket a somewhat better than my DBS. I don't really notice it there, whereas the DBS bothers me a little. I may try to reverse the pocket clip on the DBS so I can carry it with the head up. The head on the DBS is larger than it needs to be IMO.

I like the Spear just a little bit better for carry. I can have it so that it either comes on high or low. No toggling of modes. When I get a DBS reflector fitted it will throw as well as a........ well, a DBS! :thumbsup:

Not getting rid of my DBS though. I love that light A LOT too. It has the WH tint pill in it. :devil:


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

is yours the mce version or the r2 ,, im waiting on the mce to arrive ,, for pure bright flood, lol

thanks for your test, 
madi05


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I've been contemplating getting the MC-E or the P7 from Kai.

I have the RQ, but looking to getting a mate with one of those two. Has anyone else received the MC-E or the P7 version of the Spear Clone?


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

i think i should be the first one,, i like the cosmetics of the mce just a bit better for some reason, they are slight but i like it not being as exact a clone if u know what i mean,, mine should be here anytime according to tracking


----------



## waddup

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



madi05 said:


> is yours the mce version or the r2 ,, im waiting on the mce to arrive ,, for pure bright flood, lol
> 
> thanks for your test,
> madi05



r2.


----------



## vitekboi

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

is there a difference between the mc-e and q5? which has more throw? in the description it says mc-e has 600 lumens and the q5 has 230 lumens


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



vitekboi said:


> is there a difference between the mc-e and q5? which has more throw? in the description it says mc-e has 600 lumens and the q5 has 230 lumens



More than likely the Q5 with 230 lumens will throw more because of the smooth reflector and smaller light source. The reflector will focus the beam tighter.

Brighter doesn't always equal farther throw. The MC-E with 600 lumens will give you enormous flood light though.


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

basically u buy a mce to go in the woods or your backyard and light it up in a wide area and u get the q5 , or r2 to pick something out in a distance to see but dont get me wrong the mce should throw decent to but just not as far but the trade is xtra wide spill and the throw hotspot will be much wider as well ,, just depends on what u will be using it for basically 

some say it is like turning on the lights in the woods , lol

madi05


----------



## dujintch

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Thanks for the nice photos
The clone's reflector seems better...


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

i finally got mce in today ,, first impression is good ,, will have to wait till tonite to do a brightness test, very sunny here today, lol 

note , mine didnt come with the mce stampings on the body ,, just blank and nice anodizing ,, i dont know if this is a con or not ,, i think i like it unlogoed :twothumbs nnow i can call it black magic , lol

madi05


----------



## FLT MEDIC

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Got my Piritlight SG-L8 Cree Q5 Spear clone from DX last Wednesday and the build quality looks as nice as the RQ pics in this thread. It had a 2-stage switch for HI>LOW>OFF and its low is more like medium brightness. Sorry, no light meter here nor any other thrower light to compare it with.

Got fed up with its 2-stage reverse clicky switch so I replaced it with a forward clicky switch from KD. The lens and reflector can be opened and removed but not the emitter and driver pill which seems to be threadlocked to the battery tube. Will try to remove it again after it has a few "character marks" (scratches).

Now it's much better even without the low mode because I use momentary ON more than any other mode in almost all my lights.


----------



## linterno

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



FLT MEDIC said:


> ... so I replaced it with a forward clicky switch from KD.


I would like to know what KD SKU is the forward clicky switch you bought from KD?


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

HI , well i have been messing around with this light and my buddy is a policeman and he was hanging out with me to ,, from my stand point and this is shooting a jetbeam M , a surefire 6pled stock and my lf3xt, the mce is just a beast compared to the others and i know it is a bit bigger but it still is not huge in size 

here is what we saw ,, we did a 100 ft test,, and a 200 ft test and then some looking in a car test from the windshield and we were standing about 20 or 30 ft from the front of the car 

mce does have a very small donut but nothing as bad as i have seen on some other mce namebrand models pics 

the hotspot is very bright maybe not double as to the others above but just about it , lol but the real treat is the spil is just about the same size in diameter as the surefire and jetbeams but at all levels the mce is more than double bright in the spill almost as much as the hotspot on it and the others are q5 ,, i would say the color on the lf3xt was about the same as the mce and the surfire and jetbeams is more cooler in color,, 

i would say in throw well at least at 200 ft or may have been a bit more ,its just a guesstimate , the mce was still brighter and u could see more of the surroundings and make out what is what much better ,, so in conclusion this thing is king for my humble collection and worth every penny ,, as long as it holds up , lol 

btw the low is more like medium , it is probably just as bright on low as the others maybe just a hair dimmer but really hard to see 

i love the two mode very easy imo 

the anodizing appears to be as good and smooth as any more like a matte black 

the op refector is clean and very nice , the front lens appears to be glue in ,, or at least it looks like it around the edges there was a bit of residue which i cleaned out with a razor blade but it is glass , lol 

the aluminum is nice and hefty/thick ,, it doesnt get hot at all ,, luke warm at best 

i cant seem to unscrew the head off by hand ,, i wanted to get the reflector out ,, there is a spec of debris that seems to be touching the perfectly centered mce led i want to remove ,, nothing major but does bug me 

if anyone has any suggestions on how to remove this i would like to know please 

it tailstand very solidly ,, if u have it on high in tailstand and turn all your lights off in your living room, it looks like u cut the lights back on , lol and it doesnt get hot 

the clicker is very sturdy feeling compared to my cheaper made romisen ,, which btw doesnt even compare to the surefire or jetbeam, so there was no need to do a brightness test there ,

i do not notice a cross in the donut or anything like that ,just a very small donut in the middle and the rest is sunshine , the tint is very nice and perfect for me ,, not real warm and not cool , just cool warm basically , lol

so in conclusion i feel this is alot of bang for my buck ,, it feels like it would hold up for a long time ,, it will get alot of use around my house 

im almost thinking i may not do the cmag modds i was going to do now just becuase this is all u need in a mce and i dont know if i build one this size meaning on the smaller size as well 

if u have any questions please feel free and ask 

oh yeah i am sure i like it better without the mce logoes on it , in my opinion it is black magic, lol 

btw my buddy asked me to get him one as well but i think i am going to let him carry mine everyday for a few months as his duty light and see how it holds up ,, he beats the poop out of them, lol 

madi05


----------



## shahzh

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I've got the KD RQ Q5 not bad for the price that you're paying...compared with my Tiablo A9 (real one not clone) the A9 is much brighter and throw further. But still no regrets on getting the RQ.


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

u should try that mce out man its bright :thumbsup:

madi05


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Hi, i just did a semi runtime on high ,, it ran on high for about 1 hour and 20 minutes and started to get just a little bit dimmer maybe like the medium mode , i cut it off at that point so not to dammage my battery,, the batter had been sitting on the shelf unused for about a few weeks and it usually charged at just over 4.0 when i started the test i didnt top it off and played with my light alot today and then did the runtime ,, so i would conclude to say on a fully charged protected 18650 this mce light will run for anywhere from at least and hour and half to 2 hours tops ,, its a keeper to say the least , ,now i will do a fully charge runtime on medium next, lol

madi05


----------



## shahzh

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



madi05 said:


> u should try that mce out man its bright :thumbsup:
> 
> madi05



I'm very happy with my Tiablo ACE:naughty:


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



shahzh said:


> I'm very happy with my Tiablo ACE:naughty:



nice light!!! to be honest i love the mce lights but if i had to choose one it would be a smaller light like the surefire 6p or even lf3xt ,, the med. sized lights like the mce or larger ones are just too big to carry edc but nice to have when u need more brighter light or carry in the car which is the purpose for my mce 

the others i mentioned will get more use daily however but these are fun as hek to shine:thumbsup:

madi05


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*





Left is the modded 1.4 mA and on the right is the stock RQ

Notice the hot spot for the modded RQ is a lot bigger than the stock and much brighter. I'm playing around with my camera atm so ill try to get some out door shot once i figured it out

picture setting lowest exposure (-2 s)


I'msuck at foto so please forgive me.


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

1.4 mA RQ Vs 1.2 mA DBS V2 3stage.




Top beam is the Modded RQ and bottom is DBS v2

This shot was taken at -2s exposure( lowest setting) and taken at 4meters


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Another shot at 2.5meters 
Left is the modded RQ Vs right DBS V2




Same camera setting


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

At 2.5m shot

Left modded Rq Vs right RaidFire Spear





Same camera setting


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Left modded DBS v2 7882 driver VS right DVS v2 Stock 3 stage.

Unknown current for 7882 driver as i don't have the equipment to test it out. However I can adjust the current to make it more brighter than stock DBS v2 





enjoy


----------



## FLT MEDIC

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Many thanks for the pic comparisons between stock and modded lights, much appreciated!


----------



## madi05

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

cool pics 

i may have to take back my last statement, it seems i have been picking up my mce light alot for every day use around my house, it is easier to grab , lol 

madi05


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



YourTime said:


> Left is the modded 1.4 mA and on the right is the stock RQ
> 
> Notice the hot spot for the modded RQ is a lot bigger than the stock and much brighter. I'm playing around with my camera atm so ill try to get some out door shot once i figured it out
> 
> picture setting lowest exposure (-2 s)
> 
> 
> I'msuck at foto so please forgive me.



What did you mod it with?


----------



## shahzh

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Yes...what kind of mod you did for your RQ?:thinking:


----------



## FLT MEDIC

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Yeah, what mod please?


----------



## Greg G

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

What reflector comes in the RQ? The website says OP, but the pics show a smooth one.


----------



## linterno

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Yesterday I received mine ordered 13-Jan-2008 and it came with smooth reflector.

By the way, it seemed to have been assembled in 2 minutes. Driver not soldered, lens o-rings partially out of the flashlight, just one o-ring everywhere (there should have been two in the body part where the tailcap screws) they didn't event screwed everything completely. Well, nothing I cannot fix. Good flashlight for a low price.


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



Casebrius said:


> What did you mod it with?



I took out the stock driver and replaced with AMC7135 1400mA from DX 

sku.1886


It perform much better than stock driver and it can handle the heat quiet efficient. I had it on for 30 minutes and the body is a bit warm but not hot to handle/hold.

Ill do some proper test next week and get them temperature reading. I'm also trying to get a proper lux meter to get proper reading 

This modded RQ can throw as far as DBS V2 with much smaller size. This is my new favorite light that i brought to fishing trip all the time as it can easily pocket


----------



## StefanFS

*Spear MC E clone disassembled*

Another member sent me his Spear clone with MC E emitter, i believe it's the variety that Kai among others sell. The type without lettering on the body. The objective was to try to make it better... It does work well enough for someone new to led lights, but for more refined types like CPF-g**ks it's not much. I've seen a specimen of this product before and that one was considerably better, so QC might be spotty.


Broken down into it's pieces. It was necessary to break the bezel ring to open it up as everything was glued with something that survived my industrial blowtorch and every other anti-glue strategy I know of. The thin uncoated and unhardened glass lens also broke in the process. The Spear/RQ have lenses 3 mm thick, this had a lens 1.8mm thick. 













Glueing made by Gluecifer...







The dome separated from the led, it was damaged when the light was assembled and had visible bubbles under the dome. The led was also badly centered in the reflector. Unknown bin, but it had a nice tint. Cool but not blueish.












The driver delivered ~0.8A to the emitter. Output was in the region slightly over 300 lumen by my guesstimate. Throw was about half compared to my Tiablo A9 with an SSC P7 CSXOI driven at 2.2-2.4A. Spill intensity was even less bright, about 35%.











All pieces except tailcap and pill were recycled after this.


----------



## cerberuss

*Re: Spear MC E clone disassembled*

Just recieved my RQ today, some other O-rings missing, some grit in the threads, but nothing glued. Still great value.


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Stefan

You can purchase spare bezel from Mr. Wong (RaidFire Spear). Might worth while to msg him to find out.


----------



## Greg G

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



YourTime said:


> Stefan
> 
> You can purchase spare bezel from Mr. Wong (RaidFire Spear). Might worth while to msg him to find out.



I'd like to talk to him about spare parts for mine. Is he a member here?


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Does anyone have any long distance outdoor comparison beamshots of the original Spear and the un-modified RQ?


----------



## mandrake

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Stefan,
How did you get the pill out. I bought one of these lights. My bezel ring unscrews easily and I can pop the reflector out pretty easily. So far I have not been able to split the top part (reflector housing) off of the battery tube. Did you ever get those pieces apart. I am also interested to hear what driver you are going to use when you put it all back together. Also what lense.

I would like to do something with mine. Right now it is not all that bright. At 10 feet on a white wall I can cover the hotspot with that from one of my Solarforce L2 lights with the R2 dropin from DX being driven by 3 RCR123s and you can't even see the hotspot of the MCE. It is not a bad light for the price, but in the true CPF tradition, I sure would like to make it brighter.



Phil


----------



## deusexaethera

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clon*

.


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I finally received the Q5 version and am not all that impressed with it. Nice body, but the current pill set-up isn't that great. I'm wondering if I should go R2 with it when I upgrade the board?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I received my KD RQ Q5 2 weeks ago and I must say I find it to be an impressive light for $39.95.The hotspot is smaller than my DBS but slightly hotter.I would recommend it to anyone looking for a small thrower.And as many others have mentioned it is one of the most esthetically pleasing lights ever made.


----------



## hpz

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I'm still waiting for my RQ  ordered on the 13th of Feb. How long did you guys wait for your delivery?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



hpz said:


> I'm still waiting for my RQ  ordered on the 13th of Feb. How long did you guys wait for your delivery?


Two weeks after my PayPal cleared.


----------



## linterno

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



YourTime said:


> I took out the stock driver and replaced with AMC7135 1400mA from DX
> 
> sku.1886
> 
> 
> It perform much better than stock driver and it can handle the heat quiet efficient. I had it on for 30 minutes and the body is a bit warm but not hot to handle/hold.
> 
> Ill do some proper test next week and get them temperature reading. I'm also trying to get a proper lux meter to get proper reading
> 
> This modded RQ can throw as far as DBS V2 with much smaller size. This is my new favorite light that i brought to fishing trip all the time as it can easily pocket


I did the same 1400mA mod to my RQ Q5 but never got more than 990mA from a Panasonic 1800mAh battery. Basically I got almost the same mA from the stock and the 1400mA KD driver. The used battery can deliver 1400mA to another directly driven led in another flashlight.

What could be wrong with mine?


----------



## stevoman

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I just received my KD RQ, and have the following initial thoughts
(I don't have many lights to compare with, so take with a pinch of salt)

1) Backordered for a while, but when it was sent, it arrived quickly (5 days to the UK, including a weekend. It wasn't seized by customs/parcelforce ransom system)

2) Build quality seems high, all HA looks pretty even and good to my eyes. Feels solid.

3) QC less so - all the threads were dry and stiff, one O ring was crimped and damaged.

4) Why do they try to save money by putting in less O rings? seems crazy to me.

5) Overall quality seems good - focus is much better than my DX WF-600 Q5 - looks like the throw will be significantly better, but untested yet. The aluminium reflector makes the overall quality seem much higher.

6) It's somewhat smaller than I expected. I was expecting a wider head for some reason.

7) The window appears to be about 3mm thick glass.

8) None of the parts are glued together, though they were initially a bit stiff.

9) I like the lanyard hole. Lights this size should have a lanyard. I suspect that the supplied lanyard will not last long against the HA edge.


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

My stock Q5 clone is pulling about 1.1A, Is that what everyone elses are pulling?


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



YourTime said:


> I took out the stock driver and replaced with AMC7135 1400mA from DX
> 
> sku.1886


 
Can someone point me to a source for these other than DX? Thanks


----------



## hpz

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I finally received the RQ, and must admit that the built quality is quite good. besides the missing o-ring, the rest is pretty well built.

Although i have a problem with the tailcap, it intermittently works. Sometimes it won't turn on sometimes it won't turn off etc. not a real problem but i was wondering how i could get it open? and clean it out.

My RQ is pulling only 0.97A at the battery.

I want to mod it with the sku 7882 which i have, but how do i take the stock driver out? my one seems to be filled up with thermal goo ( i think)

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Benson

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



Casebrius said:


> Can someone point me to a source for these other than DX? Thanks


Pretty sure KD has them, too. If it's the shipping time you're worried about, though, that may not help much.


----------



## stevoman

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

My stock RQ measures 1A (via the tailcap)


----------



## hpz

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Well i managed to replace the driver for a 7882, tuned it so it was pulling about 1.4a off the battery. I didn't get a reading off the emitter but, it was slightly brighter by eye. Not much though. 

But after stress testing on high for 20 mins the torch went from 28C surface temp to about 48C. It was almost too much to be hand held. The stock two mode 7135 was only warm after 1hr stress testing on high.

Has anyone else had experience with this driver? does it get terribly hot as well?


----------



## BVR

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Where can I find a forward clickie switch for RQ?

Thx.


----------



## Greg G

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I put a McClicky from the Sandwich Shoppe in mine. The stock one was HARD to operate. 

Mine is an original Spear, so the switch in it may have been different than the clones........dunno.


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



BVR said:


> Where can I find a forward clickie switch for RQ?
> 
> Thx.




Wong from Nitecore do sell these spare switches. Try to pm him and see if he has any left. I'm not sure about the price but check with him.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/private.php?do=newpm&u=29448

I got all my forward clicky from him and it fit in nicely. He is a top bloke if you ask me lovecpf

Or you could purchase forward switches from KD and mod them if your mod skill is ok.

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1867


----------



## linterno

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Apart of being nice, What are those reflector external fins for? They don't work as a heat sink at all since the reflector is floating between the lens and the pill's body o-rings.

My RQ doesn't seem to dissipate no heat to the body since after 10 minutes on, with fully charged batteries, doesn't get even worm.


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

bling!
At least the reflector doesn't get hot!


----------



## linterno

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



Casebrius said:


> At least the reflector doesn't get hot!


:laughing: Yea, photons will get cool before leaving the flashlight. Probably will get farther

No, seriously, is the original spear design the same?


----------



## savumaki

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



Greg G said:


> What reflector comes in the RQ? The website says OP, but the pics show a smooth one.



Of recent orders has anyone received an OP reflector?

I am going to order one but if the OP is in the equation I'll pass. I am looking for all spot no spill (A9 w aspherical so far)
Just thought I might save some $ for a very low use light.


----------



## BVR

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



savumaki said:


> Of recent orders has anyone received an OP reflector?
> 
> I am going to order one but if the OP is in the equation I'll pass. I am looking for all spot no spill (A9 w aspherical so far)
> Just thought I might save some $ for a very low use light.


 
I just received mine and is SMO.


@YourTime, thank you for the info.


----------



## DAKIK

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Is the DX clone the same as the KD clone?
coz im really looking at gettin the DX Piritlight SG-L8 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18765..
its $10 cheaper and seems identical?
Anyone has it?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I have the KD clone but the DX clone looks identical.Why is it $10.00 cheaper? Does it use the same emitter?


----------



## DAKIK

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Well I ordered the DX spear clone last nite!
Cant see how u can go wrong with it. 
Hopefully it doesnt disappoint!


----------



## limecc

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I've had versions from DX and KD and can say there are *BIG* differences between the two. (I'm sure this has been covered already somewhere and a careful view of the pictures reveals the differences.) The DX version is far poorer in terms of build quality - don't make the mistake of getting it. I've moved them on as they were horrible. Thin glass, fingerprints on reflectors, different dimensions, crap anodising.

I also have the original Spear and I too am convinced the RQ comes from the same factory. 

My first RQ is very similar in output to my original and is marginally more focussed, but the second I've just received has an extremely tight beam and has a noticeably brighter hotspot than the Raidfire. I love it. All have SMO reflectors.


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I also heard somewhere that the DX version was poorer in terms of build quality. 

I already have the RQ from KD, and was looking at getting the MC-E version someday.


----------



## limecc

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

The KD MCE appears to be from the same factory as the DX lights. The problems of build quality are still apparent but there is worse.

For two samples I measured 700 mA (if I remember correctly) at the tailcap which is lower than other CPF members have measured for the same light and nowhere near 2400mA which is what it could be. You can't fit a proper driver as the whole thing was glued together, so I was stuck with the low output unless I risked damaging the light to get it apart. There are pics by StefanFS of a MCE Raidfire clone destroyed in this way. Complete waste of hard earned credit crunched wonga!

I might add that the output was only about the same as an Ultrafire C5 someone had on hand! Why do so many MCE and P7 manufacturers feed a 700-900 lumen LED with <200 lumens worth of current? How little the correct driver would cost..


----------



## mandrake

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



Ryanrpm said:


> I already have the RQ from KD, and was looking at getting the MC-E version someday.


 
I got the MCE from Kai *SKU: S006638 .*

*I may be more tolerant than some here. It only cost me $43 delivered. It is NOT super bright! It does have a decent beam for the quad die MC-E. Withe the OP reflector it is lots more "floody" than my original Speer. The anodizing must be type 2. I caused blemishes just by using a fine screwdriver to pry the reflector out. The build quality does not match the Speer. I have not been able to open it to get to the pill. Perhaps I will persuade it one day. The light has its uses, but I think you may be dissapointed if you think it will be perceptivly brighter than the Q5 version. The spot has a minor donut hole. Spill is bigger than the Q5, but is limited by the size of the head. I don't have a light meter or calibrated sphere.. I can tell you though that the "WOW" factor is not high. My P7 from Elecrolumens... has wall of light WOW. The Kai MC-E, while I don't regret buying it, has none! I think that it is a decent "cheap" MC-E light. The low level gives a bit more run time. It is not low enough for night vision preservation, but it saves on battery drain! I am not saying"don't buy it" but I am saying, know what you are getting before you lay down your cash (I knid of wish I had, I probably would not have bought this light..because I already have some MC-E and P7 lights, and because I have the original Speer)! Your RQ may be all that you need from this line of lights! Of course is you are a serious modder... and can get into this thing without destroying it, you have a decent platform for upgrading the driver and making a frigging real bright light out of it,,,*
**

*Phil*


----------



## DAKIK

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



limecc said:


> I've had versions from DX and KD and can say there are *BIG* differences between the two. (I'm sure this has been covered already somewhere and a careful view of the pictures reveals the differences.) The DX version is far poorer in terms of build quality - don't make the mistake of getting it. I've moved them on as they were horrible. Thin glass, fingerprints on reflectors, different dimensions, crap anodising.
> 
> I also have the original Spear and I too am convinced the RQ comes from the same factory.
> 
> My first RQ is very similar in output to my original and is marginally more focussed, but the second I've just received has an extremely tight beam and has a noticeably brighter hotspot than the Raidfire. I love it. All have SMO reflectors.



On that note im getting myself an RQ instead


----------



## sparktastic

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

Fitted a 7882 driver in my KD clone. Drives Led @ 1.2-1.4 Amps depending on battery voltage. Draws about 2A at the tailcap!! Have replaced the clicky with a H/D 16mm version from DX.
Excellent thrower now!! Just do it, you know you want to!!


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



sparktastic said:


> Have replaced the clicky with a H/D 16mm version from DX.
> !



Is that a forward switch?

I just swap Q5 to R2 damn this is amazing. It made the original RQ look so dim.

I will post some photo in next few days some white wall beam shot + outdoor shot 

Hang tight in there


----------



## stevoman

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I got the chance to properly test out my stock RQ (Kai, 1A @ tailcap) the other night, and I'm not hugely impressed with the throw. It's pretty good, but not incredible.

My DX WF-600 Q5 18650 only seems to throw considerably better, and produces more overall usable light. The build quality of the RQ is *FAR* superior however - it feels like a tool rather than a toy.

I don't have the equipment to test lights accurately, and my attempts at night photography fail bigtime, so it's just by eye.

_I might consider modding this after all._


----------



## CampingLED

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



YourTime said:


> I will post some photo in next few days some white wall beam shot + outdoor shot


 
 :sigh: did you loose your camera?:lolsign: Seriously, cannot wait for the pics.

Thought of going for a P7 or MC-E version, but my RQ Q5 was shipped today. Cannot wait to mod this baby.


----------



## bullettproof

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



mandrake said:


> I got the MCE from Kai *SKU: S006638 .*
> 
> *I may be more tolerant than some here. It only cost me $43 delivered. It is NOT super bright! It does have a decent beam for the quad die MC-E. Withe the OP reflector it is lots more "floody" than my original Speer. The anodizing must be type 2. I caused blemishes just by using a fine screwdriver to pry the reflector out. The build quality does not match the Speer. I have not been able to open it to get to the pill. Perhaps I will persuade it one day. The light has its uses, but I think you may be dissapointed if you think it will be perceptivly brighter than the Q5 version. The spot has a minor donut hole. Spill is bigger than the Q5, but is limited by the size of the head. I don't have a light meter or calibrated sphere.. I can tell you though that the "WOW" factor is not high. My P7 from Elecrolumens... has wall of light WOW. The Kai MC-E, while I don't regret buying it, has none! I think that it is a decent "cheap" MC-E light. The low level gives a bit more run time. It is not low enough for night vision preservation, but it saves on battery drain! I am not saying"don't buy it" but I am saying, know what you are getting before you lay down your cash (I knid of wish I had, I probably would not have bought this light..because I already have some MC-E and P7 lights, and because I have the original Speer)! Your RQ may be all that you need from this line of lights! Of course is you are a serious modder... and can get into this thing without destroying it, you have a decent platform for upgrading the driver and making a frigging real bright light out of it,,,*
> **
> 
> *Phil*



How many lumens do you think the 2 mode Kai MC-E Clone is ?? On KD website it says Direct Drive. Any input?????


----------



## mandrake

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



bullettproof said:


> How many lumens do you think the 2 mode Kai MC-E Clone is ?? On KD website it says Direct Drive. Any input?????


 
If that question was directed towards me, I am sorry, I can't really answer it with any accuracy. The MCE spot is not as bright as other lights that I have such as the MRV Q5 with SK module, the original Speer, or even the Solarforce L2 with KD R2 dropin. But that is just the hotspot so I guess we are talking throw. I don't have a light meter much less a sphere, so this is just my visual perception. The MCE seems to have more usefull spill than any of those lights though and the hotspot is much bigger. It has plenty of light for walking the dog or finding keys in the grass. One of these days I will try to open it up and replace the driver. For now, it is useful as it is. It will not win any brightness contests with top Q5 lights though.


----------



## bullettproof

*Re: Spear MC E clone disassembled*



StefanFS said:


> Another member sent me his Spear clone with MC E emitter, i believe it's the variety that Kai among others sell. The type without lettering on the body. The objective was to try to make it better... It does work well enough for someone new to led lights, but for more refined types like CPF-g**ks it's not much. I've seen a specimen of this product before and that one was considerably better, so QC might be spotty.
> 
> 
> Broken down into it's pieces. It was necessary to break the bezel ring to open it up as everything was glued with something that survived my industrial blowtorch and every other anti-glue strategy I know of. The thin uncoated and unhardened glass lens also broke in the process. The Spear/RQ have lenses 3 mm thick, this had a lens 1.8mm thick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glueing made by Gluecifer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dome separated from the led, it was damaged when the light was assembled and had visible bubbles under the dome. The led was also badly centered in the reflector. Unknown bin, but it had a nice tint. Cool but not blueish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver delivered ~0.8A to the emitter. Output was in the region slightly over 300 lumen by my guesstimate. Throw was about half compared to my Tiablo A9 with an SSC P7 CSXOI driven at 2.2-2.4A. Spill intensity was even less bright, about 35%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pieces except tailcap and pill were recycled after this.



I got mine today and it was also glued. Did you try putting the light in a ziplock bag and boil it???? That has worked for me!!!

Also mine is about 400 Lumens it was brighter then I expected it to be.


----------



## bullettproof

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*

I got mine apart no problems or any Damage of any kind and it was glued like nothing I ve ssen before.


----------



## mandrake

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



bullettproof said:


> I got mine apart no problems or any Damage of any kind and it was glued like nothing I ve ssen before.


 
Would you describe how you got it apart please and what parts that you had to seperate to get the pill out. The bezel on mine is not even glued. I have unscrewed it, removed the lense, O-rings (one of the O-rings was split and useless), and reflector. I have not been able to get the head off of the tube yet. I am not exactly even sure where it seperates from the tube.

Phil


----------



## bullettproof

*Re: Real SPEAR VS kaidomain's SPEAR clone*



mandrake said:


> Would you describe how you got it apart please and what parts that you had to seperate to get the pill out. The bezel on mine is not even glued. I have unscrewed it, removed the lense, O-rings (one of the O-rings was split and useless), and reflector. I have not been able to get the head off of the tube yet. I am not exactly even sure where it seperates from the tube.
> 
> Phil




Well if you got the reflector out its easy. Just get a pair of Tweezers and spread them enough to fit the outside of the LED base plate (STAR) and unscrew it (Counter Clockwise) it will them come out very easily.Ive taken mine in and out twice.You can put it back in the same way also. Vey simple and easy with no damage. You can then have the pill modded with a better driver and double the current output of what your currently getting. I would estimate mine at 400 Emitter Lumens from factory.

One more thing there is a silver shiny sticker that covers the STAR. I belive that is used so the LED dosen't ground out.Pull it off with the Tweezers first then when you reuse it again I just put it on the bottom of the reflector and line it up use the sticky side to the reflector. This is the easiest way when trying to reinstall the pill.
Mandrake sending you this in a pm!!!


----------



## bullettproof

*Spear MC-E (Clone) Info pics beam shot & how to Unglue it*

I havent seen really very much info on the Spear MC-E clone. I have only heard negative things regarding it. Im here to say that for the money it is a decent flashlight. I no most of them are glued together so modding the Driver is next to impossible.

But there is hope!!!!!!


Heres what you do for any glued flashlight. I learned this from Ace0001a so the credit go's to him. Get 2x ziplock bags and double bag your light. Of course take the Battery out and leave the tailcap of of it. Make sure you get all the Air out of it. Next turn a pot of hot water on the stove on and boil the light for 10 minutes. Once its done be careful it will be VERY HOT!! wear some gloves and unscrew the bezel take the glass out and push the reflector up and out.Now when you will be able to see the pill to remove the pill take the reflevtive tape off with Tweezers do not throw it away.Next take the Tweezers and counter clockwise unscrew the pill. Do not touch the LED itself but put the Tweezers on the Star board where the indentions/grooves are to unscrew it. Now your ready to drop in a very nice driver and run it at full capacity. Now when reinstalling the pill I put the reflector tape that was on the LED I attach it to the bottom of the reflector using the sticky side to hold it in place. This is much easier then trying allign it back on the pill when reinstalling it. I must say that the body is glued beyond anything I have ever seen.And I was unsuccessful in unglueing the body. But given the circumstances the light is still able to be modded. The light is roughly pushing 400 Emitter Lumens in its current state. This is the 2 mode version I hope this helps and using this method does not do any damage to the light at all.

Beam shot taken 4 feet away in the day time on HI mode with a Fresh 18650 Ultrafire.


----------



## Casebrius

Where can I get another pill blank to make an MC-E pill? I have the Q5 (soon to be R2) version but I'd like an MC-E pill to swap in.


----------



## clifton4th

I bought one of the kd spear clones when they were still more expensive, which was good in quality. Unfortunately I lost it, so I ordered it again. Got it today. The beam is quite purple, especially in low mode, but it's bright and working fine. However it has only one O-ring each, wich is stiff and not lubed, there is less knurling and anodization has come off partly already at the threads at the head, which are anodized. 
So if you have read the first post in this thread and think you might make a good deal buying the clone, think about it - if you buy a DBS you don't only get better quality but also the opportunity to update your light with a new pill.


----------



## mandrake

*Re: Spear MC-E (Clone) Info pics beam shot & how to Unglue it*



bullettproof said:


> I But given the circumstances the light is still able to be modded. The light is roughly pushing 400 Emitter Lumens in its current state. This is the 2 mode version I hope this helps and using this method does not do any damage to the light at all.
> 
> Beam shot taken 4 feet away in the day time on HI mode with a Fresh 18650 Ultrafire.


Thanks for that info (and the PM). Would you tell me what driver specifically that you used? The beamshot looks good.

Phil


----------



## bullettproof

*Re: Spear MC-E (Clone) Info pics beam shot & how to Unglue it*



mandrake said:


> Thanks for that info (and the PM). Would you tell me what driver specifically that you used? The beamshot looks good.
> 
> Phil


 
The pic above is of the stock driver.With cheap light you get bright sometimes and not so bright other times.You just never no but there is room for improvement. I sent you a pm also.


----------



## CampingLED

Received my RQ (Q5) a week ago, just in time for my camping weekend. Very pleased with its performance i.t.o throw. All my mates preferred it above my SF 6PD with M60 drop-in. One impressed visitor even took my phone number.

Switch failed within first 5 to 10 clicks. This is one of the weak points of the light since the switch is soldered to a circuit board which has no special way of making contact to body. It seems to be foating around, hoping for a good contact. I put a C shaped piece of wire in and it has not failed since.

Another weak point is the lack of a large O-ring from the centre to top of reflector. Large O-ring in front protects against water from front. Water entering through the holes are prevented to go inside the light to the pill section, but there is no O-ring preventing this water to enter between the reflector and lens from the bottom.

All-in-all, I like it and will fix the few bugs.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

I have one of these and I don't think Gene makes a droppin that can out throw it(maybe in the future hint-hint).The longer throw of the RQ is probably what your friends liked.


----------



## supasizefries

I have the DX version of this light and one of the o-rings busted on the tail end. Anyone happen to know what size o-ring this is?


----------



## mandrake

supasizefries said:


> I have the DX version of this light and one of the o-rings busted on the tail end. Anyone happen to know what size o-ring this is?


 
One of mine was torn through on the reflector . I would be curious to know about that one as well.
I have lots of O rings, but none work in this application. If anyone knows of something that would work and where to get it, I would be very appreciative to get that info.

Phil


----------



## cbandu

*Spear OP beamshots?*

As the Spear is only available for sale with an OP reflector I was wondering if any kind soul has some outdoor beamshots to see how much is taken away from the SMO reflector or if it can still be used as a spotter?

Thanks


----------



## krazy89

*Re: Spear OP beamshots?*

hey dude... i got one... with the OP reflector...

tho i don't have a good camera or the skills to take decent shots tho... all i got is a canon SD630 point and shoot camera...

i could try to get a few shots later tonite when it's dark... 

get back to you on it..

KraZy


----------



## limecc

*Re: Spear OP beamshots?*

I got the original Spear as a pre-order from the manufacturer and paid extra to get the OP reflector, but I've never tried it - the smooth relector gives me what I am looking for and I am not willing to sacrifice any throw.

I suggest getting a Spear clone from KD. It must be the RQ as I have purchased a few of these on behalf of friends and they always come with the SMO reflector and seem to be made in the same factory with the same great quality of finish. There is a thread discussing it, don't get the cheaper clone from DX. The last sample I got was great as it has a far tighter beam than my original and hence has a brighter hotspot, all for $40!

Today I received a DBS clone from DX and although I haven't tried it out properly yet, it appears very similar in output and beam size to my Spear, but the RQ still rules for throw.


----------



## linterno

*Re: Spear OP beamshots?*

In Real Spear vs Clone thread you can find some beamshots and a comparison with RQ from KD.

I own two RQs from KD and these are nice. In one I changed the driver with a 4x7135 board, and using a Solarforce protected 18650 battery I can get 1200+ mA from the battery. Throws 200+ meters.


----------



## cbandu

*Re: Spear OP beamshots?*

My problem with KD and DX is my long memory. This light HAS to work on each push and I had trouble with past orders from them. After a few months they would turn on half the time. I remember one head contact looked similar to the RQ in the Real vs clone thread and I had to deoxit it every 2 wks.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Raidfire Spear clone?*

Who here owns one of these? How's the quality and you have any comparison pictures? Anyone can tell me anything about them? All convosation is open for discussion. 

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=5558

Thank you,

Jay :twothumbs​


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

Try searching. There are at least a dozen threads in it already.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

I done that, Nothing concrete. Plus I felt like reviving it.


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

Nothing concrete? It has it's own extensive review threads.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

Marduke, while theres enough threads on the Spear that if I print everything out in 12 font on a paper roll I can drag it from the kitchen to the master bathroom...

I don't recall reading about a clone:thinking:

Am I and the op the only ones here that have missed this?


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

Third result if you google the title of this thread. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/214126


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



jzmtl said:


> Third result if you google the title of this thread. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/214126



Heh yes I googled it. I didn't get that result. I got some other results though that was interesting. :naughty::naughty:

Is it worth 40 bux? 

Also how is KD service? Shipping policy? (Not to get off topic but just a quick note to self)


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



Forgoten214;2976601
Also how is KD service? Shipping policy? (Not to get off topic but just a quick note to self) :D[/QUOTE said:


> Absolute crap. They were banned from eBay, what does that tell you?


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



Marduke said:


> Absolute crap. They were banned from eBay, what does that tell you?



Pretty good, Feebay is full of junk though. :laughing:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

I bought one of these several months ago and I can tell you one thing-when you hold it in your hand it sure doesn't feel like a $40 light! It is the same light as the original Spear without the $120 price tag.As far as performance goes it throws a very narrow beam over 200 yards with ease.It almost throws as well as my DBS V2 Q5 but with not nearly as much spill.On top of all that it is simply the best looking thrower I have ever seen.Hopefully this is of some help to you Forgoten214.BTW-I received mine in under 3 weeks IIRC-but have waited twice that long on other orders.


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



Forgoten214 said:


> Heh yes I googled it. I didn't get that result. I got some other results though that was interesting. :naughty::naughty:
> 
> Is it worth 40 bux?
> 
> Also how is KD service? Shipping policy? (Not to get off topic but just a quick note to self)



Did you use the google box on top of the page? You'd have to limit your search to CPF only.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



jzmtl said:


> Did you use the google box on top of the page? You'd have to limit your search to CPF only.



No I used Google the official google. not the built in google here. I use the advanced search here not the google one.


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

Well, try the CPF custom Google search. It's there for a reason.

Lots of hits...
http://www.google.com/search?q=spear+clone&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com
http://www.google.com/search?q=spear+fake&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com&q=spear+kd&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com&q=raidfire+clone&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g1
http://www.google.com/search?q=spear+kai&hl=en&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com&start=10&sa=N


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



Marduke said:


> Well, try the CPF custom Google search. It's there for a reason.
> 
> Lots of hits...
> http://www.google.com/search?q=spear+clone&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com
> http://www.google.com/search?q=spear+fake&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com&q=spear+kd&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com&q=raidfire+clone&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g1
> http://www.google.com/search?q=spear+kai&hl=en&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com&start=10&sa=N


maybe just a little compassion here :shrug:


----------



## lightmyway

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

After reading forum topics about this light,i purchased one a few months ago. For $40 you can,t go wrong, plus KD shipped it out promptly.But remember with lower priced lights you may have to do some tweaking to get the best performance from it, Mine fired right up and i have had no issues with it.


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



Forgoten214 said:


> No I used Google the official google. not the built in google here. I use the advanced search here not the google one.



I rarely use the built in search, it sucks, I can put the exact title of the thread I'm looking for and it won't be able to find it.


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

The search function doesn't seem to work all that well if you are looking for newer threads that haven't been viewed as much, probably because of how it sorts the results. However, most of the commonly asked questions were answered in older threads that have been visited many times, so they should appear pretty high up in the queue.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

I agree that the search doesnt work that well. I am just looking for an updated answer and wanted an interactive forum chat on the spear clone. Does that mean that every multiple topic or multiple reviews need to be deleted? I don't think so. Once again I am sorry ya'll for this off topic discussion. Marduke is at it again with his off topic flaming. If we could get back on topic please I would apreciate that.

Thank you,

Jay


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



Forgoten214 said:


> Marduke is at it again with his off topic flaming. If we could get back on topic please I would apreciate that.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jay


+1 you are so right dude :twothumbs


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



Forgoten214 said:


> I agree that the search doesnt work that well. I am just looking for an updated answer and wanted an interactive forum chat on the spear clone. Does that mean that every multiple topic or multiple reviews need to be deleted? I don't think so. Once again I am sorry ya'll for this off topic discussion. Marduke is at it again with his off topic flaming. If we could get back on topic please I would apreciate that.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jay




Off topic? You asked for info on the spear clone, and I directed you towards over a dozen recent and relevant threads and several hundred posts about it.


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



Marduke said:


> Off topic? You asked for info on the spear clone, and I directed you towards over a dozen recent and relevant threads and several hundred posts about it.


fine then? just chill out


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



TITAN1833 said:


> fine then? just chill out



:buddies::touche::lolsign:


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



Marduke said:


> Off topic? You asked for info on the spear clone, and I directed you towards over a dozen recent and relevant threads and several hundred posts about it.


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

Forgoten214 it's a known fact here???  that mard*** is such a wonderful person? he or she has too sh** on everyone, given the opportunity  have fun here matey


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



TITAN1833 said:


> Forgoten214 it's a known fact here???  that mard*** is such a wonderful person? he or she has too sh** on everyone, given the opportunity  have fun here matey



Thanks for the heads up mate.


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

Oh and since you ask? no! don't buy that IMO


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



TITAN1833 said:


> Oh and since you ask? no! don't buy that IMO



Ooooh?


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



Forgoten214 said:


> Ooooh?


Well! reason I had one and a original but! to be honest the one I would suggest is a sunlite 16WFP  take a look it's much better than mard suggests :devil:


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



TITAN1833 said:


> Well! reason I had one and a original but! to be honest the one I would suggest is a sunlite 16WFP  take a look it's much better than mard suggests :devil:



Really? Seems kind of thin to me. I have large hands. Thats why I like the Spear.


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



Forgoten214 said:


> Really? Seems kind of thin to me. I have large hands. Thats why I like the Spear.


Right got ya! well my span is 11" so I guess I'm in the lower bracket but! I have a 16WFP


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



TITAN1833 said:


> Right got ya! well my span is 11" so I guess I'm in the lower bracket but! I have a 16WFP



Really? Why do you like it more than the spear?


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



Forgoten214 said:


> Really? Why do you like it more than the spear?


Because I own both  and the spear was not the throw king as some would suggest


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



TITAN1833 said:


> Because I own both  and the spear was not the throw king as some would suggest



Oh really? What would you say the value of a Spear would be today just out of curiosity? 

Oh yeah and I just bought a spear original from Genotypic on the marketplace.


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



Forgoten214 said:


> Oh really? What would you say the value of a Spear would be today just out of curiosity?


Tops


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

FWIW the spear is one of the best throwers out there apart from the DBS


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



TITAN1833 said:


> Tops



I paid 70 shipped, Is that bad?


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



TITAN1833 said:


> FWIW the spear is one of the best throwers out there apart from the DBS



What about the Tiablo A9?? :naughty:


----------



## Illum

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*



Marduke said:


> Well, try the CPF custom Google search. It's there for a reason.
> 
> Lots of hits...
> http://www.google.com/search?q=spear+clone&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com
> http://www.google.com/search?q=spear+fake&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com&q=spear+kd&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com&q=raidfire+clone&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g1
> http://www.google.com/search?q=spear+kai&hl=en&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com&start=10&sa=N



well...you've certainly taken the spotlight for searches
:thanks: for the references...I guess I've been sleeping all this time


----------



## dannyleroy

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

I just got the DX SPEAR CLONE. terrible fricken light. GEEEEZ. the hot spot has a huge huge dead spot in the center, spill has tons of rings and the output of the light is terrible. what a waste of $30. Seriously. The head was glued but I put a lot of force into turning it and it came right off. I hate this light. DX SKU 22931 ULTRAFIRE C8-A1 BLOWS THIS THING AWAY BY FAR ON THROW. Oh and ya I just purchased 6 lights from DX, only 2 lights work, sux now I got to wait another month to receive my working units. SUX.


----------



## CampingLED

*Re: Raidfire Spear clone?*

Sorry to hear about your bad experience. Based on this thread I opted for the RQ (KD version) iso the DX version. Your post just confirmed that it was the correct choice. Play around with the emitter depth wrt the reflector. Also look at the throw 10m +. This light is a thrower with a very small focussed beam, many rings and very little side spill.


----------



## rala

One thing I've come to learn is that when buying clones, expect the appearance to be the only characteristic that was cloned. You can't expect performance to be on par with the original, or your leaving yourself open to disappointment. If you're open for modding that's a different story. But stock versus stock, I've been shot down more times than Wile E. Coyote from buying a clone. Lucky me, I'm one for modding.


----------



## andi15

Some time ago I bought the SpearClone from dx. The finish is nearly without any faults. It has only some scratches after my first try to open the glued head 
The try now was succesfull, first i heated it up to 150° C and than froze it. After this I could unscrew the head: 
You can see pill + Led:






the pill:





the driver:





Perhaps I will buy the kd clone, because it is said this clone is better than the one from dx...


Greetings from Germany 
Fritz


----------



## Slash5

I've got both the KD and DX Spear clones.
I have been playing with one of the recoil throwers from DX and would recommend it over the Spear clones.
Every time I switch it on, it's a "Wow".
The hotspot from the KD clone is slightly brighter. The DX clone is about the same as the recoil.
However, the hotspot in the recoil thrower is at least 4 or 5 times larger.

Great for finding rabbits in the field when walking the dogs. Then we all run around like idiots chasing them.


----------



## cbandu

*Re: Spear OP beamshots?*

Okay, I caved and got an RQ with some batteries and a charger. Very impressed. The fit and finish is excellent and it's perfect for the 2 mode spotter beam I needed.

Kudos to KD:twothumbs


----------



## Forgoten214

*Raidfire Spear and clone question.*

I was wondering if anyone knew what size holster will fit the Spear and Spear clone? Will any of the DX or KD holsters fit? Anyone has any suggestions feel free to post.

Thank you,

Jay


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Raidfire Spear and clone question.*

My Kaidomain RQ Q5 Cree (Spear Clone) fits nicely into a generic nylon telescopic baton/flashlight holster... sorry I don't recall the brand possibly HKS?


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear and clone question.*

Kind of looks like the DX large holster. I ordered one of those. I dont know if its going to fit. 



[email protected] said:


> My Kaidomain RQ Q5 Cree (Spear Clone) fits nicely into a generic nylon telescopic baton/flashlight holster... sorry I don't recall the brand possibly HKS?


----------



## DM51

*Re: Raidfire Spear and clone question.*

Merging threads...


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear and clone question.*

Does anyone else have a holster for this?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Raidfire Spear and clone question.*



Forgoten214 said:


> Does anyone else have a holster for this?



Safariland also make a similar baton/flashlight nylon pouch :thumbsup:


----------



## supasizefries

*Re: Raidfire Spear and clone question.*

The Spear also fits in the holster that shipped with my Solarforce L2.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Raidfire Spear and clone question.*

What holster is that? My spear dont fit in anything i own. Including P60 or the DX big holster.


----------



## supasizefries

*Re: Raidfire Spear and clone question.*

It's a no name holster that I got with my L2 from the solarforcestore months ago. But, I believe they no longer sell solarforce lights.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Does anyone know where to get the Raidfire Spear forward clickie tailcap? 

OR

Anyone selling theirs?


----------



## blinkjr

*Re: Spear OP beamshots?*



cbandu said:


> Okay, I caved and got an RQ with some batteries and a charger. Very impressed. The fit and finish is excellent and it's perfect for the 2 mode spotter beam I needed.
> 
> Kudos to KD:twothumbs


cbandu - so you have had the light for ~ 4 months - are you happy with it? is it holding up to use (and how much do you use it)? how are the batteries and the charger? I see they are offering the kit for $49 - about ready to pull the trigger - thanks for your input!!


----------



## qtaco

So has anyone purchased this one lately (Q5 version of the Spear clone)? http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=5558

I see the price has dropped, which makes me wonder if some corners have been cut since last time this light was actively discussed here.


----------



## Forgoten214

I still haven't find a holster for this yet. =( .


----------



## mandrake

Forgoten214 said:


> I still haven't find a holster for this yet. =( .


 
Here is one that it will fit in:
http://www.batteryjunction.com/lumapower-holster.html

It is not a quick draw holster, but it holds the light securely, protects it, and has a nice belt clip. 

Phil


----------



## Rexlion

Nite Ize makes a stretchy, expandable holster that my Spear clone easily fits into... as does my PLI, my C Mag mod, etc. It it not convenient to draw out of the holster with that large tail, but I can unclip the holster from my belt and hold the entire thing for use. Or the holster swivels, so you can leave it clipped and shoot from the hip.


----------



## mandrake

That sounds similar to the Lumapower holster. It has a swivel belt clip as well. The part of the holster that holds the barrel of the light uses velcro. You can just open the whole thing and pull the light out sideways. The top flap also uses a velcro closure. As it adjusts with the velcro for diameter,has a bit of stretch, and it is open at the bottom, it can hold lots of different lights as well. I have three of them. I use one for the Speer, one for my MRV SK with the extension, and one for an M1 Hunter. The holsters are pretty well made and reasonably priced.

Phil 





Rexlion said:


> Nite Ize makes a stretchy, expandable holster that my Spear clone easily fits into... as does my PLI, my C Mag mod, etc. It it not convenient to draw out of the holster with that large tail, but I can unclip the holster from my belt and hold the entire thing for use. Or the holster swivels, so you can leave it clipped and shoot from the hip.


----------



## satmatrix

I have a RAIDFIRE SPEAR with OP reflector and i need a smooth one do you know where can i find?
i see RQ from KD but says that it has op reflector.
i need also another pill for my RAIDFIRE SPEAR do you believe
that the pill from RQ is the same size?
Or from anyother flashlight can i find same pill? and SMO REFLECTOR.


----------



## DM51

Welcome to CPF, satmatrix.

You made 6 other posts, all identical, in other threads. They have been deleted - duplication like that is against the Rules. 

You probably weren't aware that your first few posts here need to be validated - please read this thread for more information: *ATTN: NEW MEMBERS!!*


----------



## Forgoten214

Yea the problem with Battery Junction is they charge alot for shipping. I don't want to spend like 18 bux on a holster. 

I like that one holster on post 243. What's the name of that? It looks like the belt loop rides high. I am abit heavy so whenever I find a flashlight holster that works it always rubs into my stomach when i walk or sit down.


----------



## mandrake

You said you had not found a holster for the Spear. Now you have found at least two that will work. You did not say you wanted a free holster. 

Battery Junction does have shipping fees that are tough when you just buy a single cheap item. I try to put together an larger order so it doesn't hit as hard per item. OTH, shipping charges have just gotten out of hand in genral. 30% to 40% of the cost is not unusual. It is just a fact of life these days when doing business online. I think for the Lumapower holster shipping wpould be about $6. That is hard to swallow on a $10 item. Contact them, maybe you can get them to use a cheaper shipping method.

Phil




Forgoten214 said:


> I still haven't find a holster for this yet. =( .


----------



## Wiggle

To anyone who managed to mod this, how did you remove the stock driver board? Also, what is a good replacement for it? I'd like to drive a Q4 5B in a 1-mode with 18650 only.


----------



## kavvika

As long as you keep the head tight, the light acts as one-mode. The circuit in the Spear is pretty good, and it's designed for the voltage range of one 18650 cell, don't know why you'd want to change it?

Edit: Just realized you mean replacing the circuit on the clone, not the real Spear. Any 1-mode AMC7135 circuit from DX or KD would be a good choice, as would a 1-mode converted DX 7882. Unless your trying to preserve the original circuit, it shouldn't be that hard to remove with some force.


----------



## supasizefries

Hey guys, I just found the simplest and easiest way to disassemble the DX clone and get to the pill. My method keeps the glued head on. With my method, there's no need for boiling/freezing, strap wrench, vice grips, or any of that stuff. The light is pretty much unharmed. :thumbsup: I'll let the pictures explain.

I used a screwdriver and stuck the head in between the fins on the reflector, and used it as a fulcrum to remove the reflector.






My DX clone reflector was not glued in. The o-rings made a compression fit inside the head and body. Just pried out with a screwdriver.





Stick a pair of long nose pliers in the notches of the star and twist.





The body and head is completely gutted.





Here's the pill.









Now let the modding begin!! :devil::rock:


----------



## fletch31

Just modded my RQ with the DX 7882 driver tuned to 1.3A per Stefanfs' instructional and installed a forward mcclicky2 switch from the Sandwich Shoppe in my RQ. I am very happy with this light.

The Mcclicky is not a direct drop in but if you bore out the inside diameter of the black plastic threaded spacer that threads into the brass clicky pill just a hair you can slide the mcclicky into it. I soldered a tab to the clicky's metal ring to make contact with the brass. 

Then just cut the white plastic assembly that snaps on the back of the brass switch pill down about two millimeters with a dremel and cut a recessed lip as it had before with the dremel cut off wheel, snap it back into the brass pill and thread the whole thing back in until it bottoms out. Your good to go

The action of the forward Mcclicky is superior and they can handle the current requirements of this light with the new driver. The stock switch burnt out after swapping the driver which motivated me to make a Mcclicky work.

This light is the best value among any of the chinese lights IMO.


----------



## firelord777

About the RQ Q5 kit mentioned, with the 2 batteries and charger, how's the charger and the capacity of the batteries? Is it waterproof, or at least dunkable?

I too am ready to pull the trigger, my TK20 took 55$ out of my wallet. And knowing a light kit like this for 5$ less makes me frustrated.

Anyways, is the charger a "dumb" charger or is it one that stops charging when the battery is charged?

What do you guys think? 7777 will accept my 2 month old flashlight? It is in immpecable condition, no scratches no damage of any kind.

I really want that clone, I don't care if its not the original, I care about value and performance, and the tighter hot spot really appeals to me.

1 more question, is the light regulated?

Thank you so much:wave:


----------



## randomlugia

Firelord, I wouldn't get the kit, as it costs too much and the batteries aren't the best. You could get the light, some much better batteries, and the charger separately for ~$45. I use the Trustfire "flames" and a single battery charger, and it works great.


----------



## firelord777

Thanks Randomlugia, but do you have the actual rq r5? Any comments? From the looks of it the Trustfires seems to get great reviews, but what about the charger?

One question, do you think it will be a big improvement over the TK20 or not?

Thank you all.


----------



## randomlugia

firelord777 said:


> Thanks Randomlugia, but do you have the actual rq r5? Any comments? From the looks of it the Trustfires seems to get great reviews, but what about the charger?
> 
> One question, do you think it will be a big improvement over the TK20 or not?
> 
> Thank you all.



I'm assuming you meant the Q5... No, I don't own it yet, but it should be coming any day now! I have this charger: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5837

I don't own a TK20, sorry.


----------



## Monocrom

Since it has been awhile, anyone know if they started making a clone of the clone?

Too bad the real thing was discontinued.


----------



## firelord777

randomlugia said:


> I'm assuming you meant the Q5... No, I don't own it yet, but it should be coming any day now! I have this charger: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5837
> 
> I don't own a TK20, sorry.


 
Yes I did mean the Q5, the charger is great, and so are the batteries you recommended. 

BTW, do you own a real spear, if you do, if you must, do some testing at long range, around 200 or so meters. thanks randomlugia.

can you post your thoughts on the light when you get it and test it a bit, Thank you


----------



## randomlugia

I don't own the real Spear either, but I'll definitely do a detailed review after the RQ arrives. I'm guessing sometime between now and Tuesday based on my previous experiences with Kai.


----------



## randomlugia

I just got my RQ, and it's really nice! The beam is a bit ringy, the light turns on in the next mode (no memory), and the tailcap threads are a little rough, but otherwise it's bright, and seems to be top notch quality. O-rings all over.


----------



## RepProdigious

randomlugia said:


> I just got my RQ, and it's really nice! The beam is a bit ringy, the light turns on in the next mode (no memory), and the tailcap threads are a little rough, but otherwise it's bright, and seems to be top notch quality. O-rings all over.



Sounds pretty good..... Mine should arrive any day now as well!


----------



## randomlugia

RepProdigious said:


> Sounds pretty good..... Mine should arrive any day now as well!



I think you'll like it! Another thing I forgot to mention, it has quite a cool tint to it.


----------



## RepProdigious

randomlugia said:


> I think you'll like it! Another thing I forgot to mention, it has quite a cool tint to it.



Never bothered me..... in low light situations i'm color-blind anyhows (my rod-cell count is ridiculous high).


----------



## RepProdigious

Well, my RQ arrived today... and all i can say is WOW!! Really REALLY nice build quality! It needed some cleaning (as most budget lights) and light output is somewhat low (as i expected), tail current draw is 15 and 300mA on low and high resp. but its a great thrower! One of the smoothest reflectors i have (dare i say its even smoother than my TK11)... So as soon as the new driver arrives i can give this nice light a try at its full potential, i cant wait to see how far this little light will throw at about 1200mA!


----------



## applevalleyjoe

I hope that you guys are right on your assessment of this light...I just ordered one today. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Casebrius

I love this light. I'm on my second one because I lost the first. Mine is about to go in for a serious tune-up Nailbender style! It should be a beast after he waves his magic wand over it.


----------



## RepProdigious

applevalleyjoe said:


> I hope that you guys are right on your assessment of this light...I just ordered one today. We'll see what happens.



You won't be disappointed.... but if you do grow a bit tired on the output you can very easily give the light a little boost by re-potting it and giving it a new driver and a nicer clicky! Mine is currently sporting a 1400mA driver and it will blow everything in the same price-range away!


----------



## giuseppevane

hi to all 
i found this

http://www.boostoutdoor.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=91_109&products_id=533

what you think about?


----------



## [email protected]

RepProdigious said:


> You won't be disappointed....



The LED's lens fell of my Q5 RQ, it's still bright just no as tightly focused as the design intended... I'll replace the emitter one day


----------



## RepProdigious

giuseppevane said:


> hi to all
> i found this
> 
> http://www.boostoutdoor.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=91_109&products_id=533
> 
> what you think about?



Well, the original spear isnt 1) in production anymore and 2) should not have anything like RQ in the model name. My guess is that if you order that thing you end up with the cheap clone ($15 worth)



[email protected] said:


> The LED's lens fell of my Q5 RQ, it's still bright just no as tightly focused as the design intended... I'll replace the emitter one day



Darn, that sucks! :thumbsdow I've never had any led fall apart on me.... You could file a complaint at KD but i don't really know how customer service is.... Maybe kai could just send you a replacement led if your a bit of a DIY expert?


----------



## moonfish

I got my RQ this week. Output was real low. I think the driver was shot. It even throws ok when underdriven but once I got it to come on much brighter and it was like god mode. I looked at the beamshots in this thread and realized mine was messed up. 

I stuck an extra 1a 5 mode in it and now it runs at 1a. It obviously throws well, even with ambient light. I went out to the lake last night and it was lighting up concrete bridge pillars for at least 200 yards. Really impressive. 

I think the build is pretty decent. There's some friction turning between the double O-rings and the threads that aren't polished but no big deal. The heatsink is a nice slug and the switch works as is. Actually, the switch is in a nice little plastic carrier so it stays centered unlike the cheap p7's I've bought. 

I think it took more than two weeks to get the light in hand. Thanks for the thread that talked me into getting one.


----------



## RepProdigious

moonfish said:


> I stuck an extra 1a 5 mode in it and now it runs at 1a.



You should try a 1400mA driver, now thats what you'd call throw!


----------



## kwarwick

RepProdigious said:


> You should try a 1400mA driver, now thats what you'd call throw!


Agreed, I'm running an XP-G with a two level 1400ma driver in my RQ Spear clone and it has some pretty good throw.


----------



## moonfish

I ordered the shiningbeam driver and have an xpg on the slow boat. I want the thing to have less modes. I assume the xpg throws a little less?


----------



## kwarwick

moonfish said:


> I ordered the shiningbeam driver and have an xpg on the slow boat. I want the thing to have less modes. I assume the xpg throws a little less?



To my eyes, it seems to throw considerably better than the stock RQ did. I'm sure bumping the power up to 1.4 amps helps as does the higher flux of the XP-G. Also seems to be a bit less ringy than the stock XR-E was. 













The only tricky part of the upgrade is getting the reflector to sit as tight to the LED as possible without shorting anything out. I used a 14mm star, but a 16mm star would have been even better to get the wires further away from the back of the reflector.











All in all a highly recommended upgrade to a bomb proof host. :twothumbs


----------



## RepProdigious

That doesn't look half bad..... I always thought that putting an XPG in a reflector not specifically built for it would suck! Now, your pictures clearly show that its not a perfect match but i had a feeling that the shear increase in output from the xpg could maybe somehow compensate for the loss of the nice tight beam and thus retaining quite some useful throw whilst increasing useful spill....


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

giuseppevane said:


> hi to all
> i found this
> 
> http://www.boostoutdoor.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=91_109&products_id=533
> 
> what you think about?


It is extremely high chance that it is a fake or clone due to missing a certain markings and especially because the real Raidfire Spear only has TWO modes. High and really low. The high is 1 1/2 hrs and the low is 200+ hours depending on battery. This fake one supposedly has a medium mode also 

I have the real Raidfire Spear myself from when it was sold for $80 (with shipping) preorder originally on first serve. Small numbers even got it for $70 before I snagged a spot in thread.


----------



## RepProdigious

Well, i finally got some proper use out of my 'boosted' RQ and it clocked in at a whopping 391meters (according to google maps) when following some scared for their lives ducks across the pond. Now i have to admit at those kind of distances its quite impossible to make up anything useful but i could clearly light up the bushes and trees on the other side of the water where the ducks fled to  .


----------



## randomlugia

^Is this with the XP-G or the Q5?


----------



## RepProdigious

randomlugia said:


> ^Is this with the XP-G or the Q5?



Q5 @ 1500mA


----------



## phantom23

What? DEFT drives XR-E at about 1,5A without any problems...


----------



## RepProdigious

phantom23 said:


> What? DEFT drives XR-E at about 1,5A without any problems...



Yeah, 1500mA works okay..... Does get pretty warm pretty quick tho!


----------

